# Kontakt sample renaming [SOLVED]



## Claud9 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello everybody,
I have to rename some of the samples of my instrument.
Is there a trick to do it?
I have also found this software : Kontakt Assistant by Chicken System
Did somebody try it and use it to do a bulk sample rename of a Kontakt instrument? It works?

Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 3, 2017)

Download a batch file renaming programming and then remap them all in Kontakt - fun fun fun


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 3, 2017)

I know that do it manually is an option but I'm guessing if somebody tried to do it with Kontakt Assistant.

According to their description It should, but I want to be sure before buying it:

_"Quickly see if your Instruments reference samples correctly, and if they reference the samples YOU WANT THEM TO REFERENCE. Swap new samples back and forth at will. Rename samples and update their links simultaneously."_


----------



## d.healey (Feb 3, 2017)

Claud9 said:


> I know that do it manually is an option but I'm guessing if somebody tried to do it with Kontakt Assistant.
> 
> According to their description It should, but I want to be sure before buying it:
> 
> _"Quickly see if your Instruments reference samples correctly, and if they reference the samples YOU WANT THEM TO REFERENCE. Swap new samples back and forth at will. Rename samples and update their links simultaneously."_


Sounds promising


----------



## jkleban (Feb 3, 2017)

Please listen to Mr. Healey. There are FREE programs that allow you to BATCH rename files while is your OS. I would try the FREE ones before purchasing the chix system one.


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 3, 2017)

jkleban said:


> Please listen to Mr. Healey. There are FREE programs that allow you to BATCH rename files while is your OS. I would try the FREE ones before purchasing the chix system one.


Hi thanks for the suggestion, but batch renaming the samples name is not the problem and I know exactly how to do it (It's a built in function in OSX). The problem here is that if you rename the samples when you try to open your instrument Kontakt won't find them... So it looks like this app "Kontakt Assistance" along with renaming the sample (that is the easy task) also relink those sample to your instrument so Kontakt will find all the sample when you open it.... That's why I asked if there is somebody that have purchased that app and that can confirm It works?


----------



## jkleban (Feb 3, 2017)

I understand a bit better.. You need to rename the samples without having to REMAP them in Contact?


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 3, 2017)

But if they are already mapped correctly, what does it matter what they are called?


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 3, 2017)

tonaliszt said:


> But if they are already mapped correctly, what does it matter what they are called?


rename a sample of a Kontakt instrument and try to open it and you will discover the problem


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 3, 2017)

jkleban said:


> I understand a bit better.. You need to rename the samples without having to REMAP them in Contact?


exactly


----------



## d.healey (Feb 3, 2017)

Claud9 said:


> exactly


Why do you need to rename them?


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 3, 2017)

d.healey said:


> Why do you need to rename them?


Klaud9 undoubtedly has his own reasons, but I've been in situations where I have a bunch of kicks named Kick1, Kick2, etc, and then I might add another group of different kicks also named Kick1, Kick2. Oops!

As projects evolve, my naming conventions evolve. Maybe I'm doing a guitar library. I want to name the high E string "High_E" and I want to call the low E string "Low E." But then I realize I drop-tune the low string anyway, so I decide a better name would be "C_String." That way the strings are C, A, D, G, B, E. Much cleaner, but I have to change all those "Low_E" names to "C."

Then maybe I add an electric guitar to the library, so now I need names to differentiate between electric and acoustic. And then I add a second electric, so now I need separate Strat and a Les Paul names. And then my lawyer tells me it might be risky to have "Les Paul" in my sample names, so I need to change the sample names again.

This kind of thing happens to me a lot, so I asked Garth of Chicken Systems, and he told me that Kontakt Assistant would indeed be able to change names in Kontakt and in the Samples folder at the same time. I haven't tried it yet, though.


----------



## Flaneurette (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh, yes, the joys of naming and renaming things... 

Instead of installing another piece of software, lately, I make use of windows scripting. It's quick and easy once we know what to type. There is this "_*ren*_" command, which can rename files. Then it's simply a matter of making a batch script, while searching for code examples. Takes maybe 15, 20 minutes but it is time well spent. In a similar vein, I wrote a backup script in Visual Basic. It's 10 lines long and uses windows xcopy, which is lightning fast.  it does only one thing: make a backup of my samples to another drive. No need to install new software.


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Just bought Kontakt Assistant by Chicken Systems. It works! I renamed about 1K samples in 10 seconds and everything is mapped as before.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 7, 2017)

That's good to know!


----------



## Claud9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes! And it looks like it can do a lot of other cool things....


----------



## chickeneps (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, we created Kontakt Assistant to do a lot of things other than what Kontakt can do itself, except if it can be done better or faster. There's a lot of developers that have used this to solve all these little issues, like the renaming. As was said, sure you can rename the sample files, but having to remap them? Might was well hook up with Swiss Family Robinson or Lost In Space and forfeit part of your life. KA solves it in seconds. You can do this in bulk or file by file.

KA can extract/compile monolith files, creates a handy database that can sort things just the way you like and allows dragging from the KA interface to the rack, or simple as seeing the Kontakt file version - important in lots of cases. KA can relink samples (we call it Fix References), and you can even look inside a NKI and see the groups and parameters etc. And much more, see here: www.chickensys.com/kontaktassistant


----------



## Gablux (Jun 19, 2018)

Is it possible to batch rename groups within an instrument? Sequentially, ascending numbers?



chickeneps said:


> Yeah, we created Kontakt Assistant to do a lot of things other than what Kontakt can do itself, except if it can be done better or faster. There's a lot of developers that have used this to solve all these little issues, like the renaming. As was said, sure you can rename the sample files, but having to remap them? Might was well hook up with Swiss Family Robinson or Lost In Space and forfeit part of your life. KA solves it in seconds. You can do this in bulk or file by file.
> 
> KA can extract/compile monolith files, creates a handy database that can sort things just the way you like and allows dragging from the KA interface to the rack, or simple as seeing the Kontakt file version - important in lots of cases. KA can relink samples (we call it Fix References), and you can even look inside a NKI and see the groups and parameters etc. And much more, see here: www.chickensys.com/kontaktassistant


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 15, 2019)

Does this support the latest versions of Kontakt? 
This could be a huge time saver for me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2019)

You can use NI's own Creator Tools now to map/remap/rename samples and groups...


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 15, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> You can use NI's own Creator Tools now to map/remap/rename samples and groups...


Thanks! I didn't know that. That gives me some good reason to update as soon as I can.
I guess when I said "latest versions" I should have specified the ones before V6. 
I still haven't updated to V6. 
Or is it possible to do this with V5.8.1? (the one I'm currently using to build an instrument right now).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 15, 2019)

Gotta have K6.


----------

